# Smoked Oysters



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

sure love then and for 50 years a can , crackers and a tooth pick was a good lunch.
as time went on i pulled away from the toxins etc but love the Ocean Farm Raised from South Korea 
4th case came this week with best before date of March 2026 . just passing along my favorite although prince Albert is a close 2nd for me .


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

I love me some smoked oysters as well. I was hoping this thread was a good recipe to make some fresh as I have only had canned. It can’t be too hard to make some but I’ve never heard of anyone doing it.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

K.dawg said:


> I love me some smoked oysters as well. I was hoping this thread was a good recipe to make some fresh as I have only had canned. It can’t be too hard to make some but I’ve never heard of anyone doing it.


not much of a recipe but when i was homeless as a teen I chopped them off bay and bayou docks , rocks and columns at low tide and cooked them over an open fire under an old grocery cart. they were fantastic with a packet of ketchup


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes I’ve thrown em on a grill a lot but never really tried to put the smoke to them


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love em on the grill or smoked in the half shell, but the canned ones-------meh.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've brought back a large bag from Hillman's, started downing some smaller ones while putting the big ones on the smoker. Whoa what a feast. Prolly do it again this coming season! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

About the only caned thing I wont eat


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> About the only caned thing I wont eat


You ever tried smoked Viennas? They taste like canned ass.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> You ever tried smoked Viennas? They taste like canned ass.


Wow... just can't wrap my mind around canned ass!! goodun 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mac1528 said:


> Wow... just can't wrap my mind around canned ass!! goodun
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Let me help. A bad fart in chest adders. But its in your mouth.LOL


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

MrFish said:


> You ever tried smoked Viennas? They taste like canned ass.


 I will just have to take your word on that !


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> You ever tried smoked Viennas? They taste like canned ass.


You may be eating them wrong


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Im waiting on Jack to do a review of the high dollar sardines I sent him for Christmas


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> You may be eating them wrong


I buy the Hot and Spicy ones and Bourbon BBQ. Add some ghost pepper sauce to them. Frank's red hot is too salty for me. Can't eat salty stuff anymore, since I quit smoking.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I buy the Hot and Spicy ones and Bourbon BBQ. Add some ghost pepper sauce to them. Frank's red hot is too salty for me. Can't eat salty stuff anymore, since I quit smoking.


Do you drink the juice?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Do you drink the juice?


Yea, but not the smoked Viennas. Shit is nasty.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Im waiting on Jack to do a review of the high dollar sardines I sent him for Christmas


yep, high dollar ain't the word for it. i saw on amazon that the four pack you sent me was over 30 bucks.
thanks, steven.
like i said, they were good with a cracker but that $$ kept me from enjoying it. $8 for 3 ozs of fish is way outta my league. i'll save the other 3 cans for a special occasion like serving caviar for an appetizer at the country club. lol
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, and there wasn't a golden ticket for a night with a young hooker.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> oh, and there wasn't a golden ticket for a night with a young hooker.
> jack


She ain't young, golden or pretty for $8 a can.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> yep, high dollar ain't the word for it. i saw on amazon that the four pack you sent me was over 30 bucks.
> thanks, steven.
> like i said, they were good with a cracker but that $$ kept me from enjoying it. $8 for 3 ozs of fish is way outta my league. i'll save the other 3 cans for a special occasion like serving caviar for an appetizer at the country club. lol
> jack


Sometimes even a broke cracker deserves the finer things in life


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ill be getting some of Jacks local lunch meat for this weekend


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> I've brought back a large bag from Hillman's, started downing some smaller ones while putting the big ones on the smoker. Whoa what a feast. Prolly do it again this coming season!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


how much a bag this year? bought a quart for $32 couple weeks ago.


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

I’ve got to try some souse one day. Those ingredients look and sound delicious 😋


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

smooth move said:


> how much a bag this year? bought a quart for $32 couple weeks ago.


I'm in the process of checking that out now, get back witcha. You'll probably find out sooner than me, you live around the corner compared to me up here!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Deja vu said:


> not much of a recipe but when i was homeless as a teen I chopped them off bay and bayou docks , rocks and columns at low tide and cooked them over an open fire under an old grocery cart. they were fantastic with a packet of ketchup


Jesus have Mercy. And I am sitting here grumbling to myself that we are out of Splenda. If that wasn't a reality check plus a nut kick I don't know what is. i shall crawl back back in my hole now.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

smooth move said:


> how much a bag this year? bought a quart for $32 couple weeks ago.



Paid around $60ish dollars back around November.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Jesus have Mercy. And I am sitting here grumbling to myself that we are out of Splenda. If that wasn't a reality check plus a nut kick I don't know what is. i shall crawl back back in my hole now.


Funny but not at the same time. Some times we need a little perspective to get back right. He made me think about how well I have it for sure.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

etrade92 said:


> Paid around $60ish dollars back around November.


WOW! $60ish for a quart, or maybe you meant bag. I may have to re-eval my cravings here rightly. Gonna see if I can find out the scoop today.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mac1528 said:


> WOW! $60ish for a quart, or maybe you meant bag. I may have to re-eval my cravings here rightly. Gonna see if I can find out the scoop today.



I am sorry, I should have specified. That was for a sack of them.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

last two sacks i got at rollo's was $45. 35 lbs. 100 count
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Yep , 45 a sack at rollos


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Haven't had Rollos, but the ones at Billy's are worth $60 a sack. Good thing you don't pay by weight though, since they have about 10 lbs of mud on them.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

where does billy get his?
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Rollos trades with Billys and others along the route. The possibility of them being from the same source are high


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Last sack I got from Billie's came from Texas, and I concur, they were dirty as hell but tasty. 

The local boutique oysters are really really good but hard to source outside of a restaurant. I paid $18 for six oysters at a fine dining establishment around Christmas.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> WOW! $60ish for a quart, or maybe you meant bag. I may have to re-eval my cravings here rightly. Gonna see if I can find out the scoop today.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


called Hillmans and they said no oysters till May???? got about a dozen boats working west bay right now.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

smooth move said:


> called Hillmans and they said no oysters till May???? got about a dozen boats working west bay right now.


Seasons
Monday–Friday from November 1 through April 30, sunrise to 3:30 p.m., coastwide.
I don't get that at all! Last year when I got there in May they said it closed in April. Sumpins up. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Seasons
> Monday–Friday from November 1 through April 30, sunrise to 3:30 p.m., coastwide.
> I don't get that at all! Last year when I got there in May they said it closed in April. Sumpins up.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


maybe i misunderstood him-----he did have a accent.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

smooth move said:


> maybe i misunderstood him-----he did have a accent.


no misunderstanding. called em back Galv bay is closed. all oysters coming from La. $110 @ gal. went to topwater grill last night and had a doz.. $18.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

East Bay just opened at 6:30 this morning. Pricey but the real thing. Absolutely no grit or mud due to "farm" raising. Best tasting oysters I've had in a long time. Let's support local guys if ya can.
Back to the canned smokes oysters. I have been a fan all my life. Add crystal hot sauce and a saltine YUMMM. I also love sardines, potted meat and good ole viennas. Growing up...always had a "church key" in the tackle box. Ya youngens will have to google that one but us ole timers got it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

been a while since i heard the words "church key". lol
jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

smooth move said:


> no misunderstanding. called em back Galv bay is closed. all oysters coming from La. $110 @ gal. went to topwater grill last night and had a doz.. $18.


Wow, hate to hear that, what's up with the bay, things messed up? Can't be from too many container ships coming in with all the shortages we got! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

No season with farm raise


Mac1528 said:


> Wow, hate to hear that, what's up with the bay, things messed up? Can't be from too many container ships coming in with all the shortages we got!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Could be a few things. Navy Cove gets shut down if too much fresh water is coming down the river.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my bucket list has "eat navy cove oysters". based on your endorsements like harbison endorsing hubards's. lol
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> my bucket list has "eat navy cove oysters". based on your endorsements like harbison endorsing hubards's. lol
> jack


I actually eat them. Not getting pics off of Bing.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> No season with farm raise
> 
> Could be a few things. Navy Cove gets shut down if too much fresh water is coming down the river.


A&M in Galveston Bay is working on that for the last several years but still not doing that commercially there yet. If Hillman's has to get oysters from Louisiana, damn right there gonna be pricer. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried the smoked canned oysters once and then tried to catch catfish with the rest of the can. didnt even get a nibble, went back to hotdogs wieners and had success. If a catfish won’t eat them ? granted this was when I was teenager . though I eat different now then I did when I was in school, I hated maters with a passion as a kid, now a mater sammy with dukes is one of my fav sammichs ! So I will try the canned oysters to see if their edible this week


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I still loathe cucumbers though, I’d rather drink one of jacks nattys then eat a raw cucumber! Weird thing is I love pickles just not on anything unless it’s a Cuban sammich


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> I still loathe cucumbers though, I’d rather drink one of jacks nattys then eat a raw cucumber! Weird thing is I love pickles just not on anything unless it’s a Cuban sammich


don't tell splittine you love pickles. he'll be hittin you up, soon.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

feel guilty enjoying the taste of the ocean with the perfect amount of smoke while you guys hunt the perfect oyster.


----------

